# Golf societies



## kayka (Jul 28, 2015)

Hey guys

Are there any golf societies which welcome expat in Bangkok?


----------



## Bangkok Baz (Aug 1, 2015)

Bangkok Golf Societies - Thailand Golf Zone


----------

